# Ladyfingers - 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll patterns



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

THE 8-½-INCH CUTSIE DOLL

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
July, 2012

#5, #6 needles, fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, or any yarn weight #1, 2, or 3

TOP:
Cast on 42 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 2 rows., place markers, as follows:
K6, PM, K10, PM, K10, PM, K10, PM, K6 = 42 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker until stitches on needle as follows:
9 (right back), marker, 16 (sleeve), marker, 16 (front), marker, 16 (sleeve), marker, 9 (left front) = 66 stitches
Purl 9, slip marker, KNIT 16 sleeve sts, slip marker, Purl 16, slip marker, KNIT 16 sleeve stitches, slip marker, Purl 9.
Next Row: Knit 9, remove marker, BIND OFF 16 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 16, remove marker, BIND OFF 16 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 9. = 34 sts.
Purl 1 row, purl 2 stitches together at each underarm - in order to attach the front to the back of the garment.
Knit, increasing 12 stitches evenly across the row. = 44 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.

PANTS ATTACHED TO TOP:

Knit the top, except DO NOT rib the final 4 rows.
Continue to work in stockinet stitch 4 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 22, PLACE MARKER, knit 22. Purl 1 row.
Knit across row, increasing BEFORE and AFTER center marker (to provide extra material to fit the chubby body). Purl, slipping marker - with no increase.
Continue until you have 25 stitches before and after the center marker.
Divide for Legs:
Knit across 25 stitches, remove marker, TURN, purl back on the stitches just knitted.
Work in stockinet stitch across these 25 stitches for 7 rows.
Row 8: On outside edge, K2 together, knit across.
Row 9: Purl
Row 10: On outside edge, K2 together, knit across.
Row 11: Purl.
Row 12: On outside edge, K2 together, knit across.
Row 13: KNIT (on wrong side).
Row 14: Bind off in knit.
Go back to second leg and begin knitting where the center marker was removed.
Begin with knit row, work stockinet stitch for 7 rows.

Follow above instructions, starting with Row 8 to complete the second pant leg.
Sew leg seams, then with one strand of yarn continue to sew up the center back seam to the neckline ribbing.

DRESS:

Cast on 48 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
K6, place marker, K12, place marker, K12, place marker, K12, place marker, K6 = 48 sts.
Knit in garter stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row:
K6, remove marker, BIND OFF 12 stitches, remove marker, K12, remove marker, BIND OFF 12 stitches, remove marker, K6. = 24 sts.
Next Row: (Wrong side), K6, CAST ON 4 sts (at underarm area), K12, CAST ON 4 sts (at underarm area), K6. = 32 sts. Pull stitches tightly in underarm areas to avoid holes.
Next Row: Knit and increase in every other stitch across row = 50 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY stitch across row = 100 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows, starting with a purl row, ending after a knit row.
Next Row: (Wrong side), Knit.
Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

PANTIES:

Cast on 22 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. 
Knit 1 row.
Purl. 1 row.
Row 1: K2 together on first and last stitches. = 20 sts.
Row 2: P2 together on first and last stitches = 18 sts.
Continue to decrease in this manner until there are 6 stitches on needle. Work in stockinet stitch on these 6 stitches for 6 rows.
Row 3: Knit and increase in the first and last stitches.
Row 4: Purl and increase in the first and last stitches.
Continue to increase until there are 22 stitches on the needle. 
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.
Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.

SWEATER:

Cast on 42 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 2 rows.
Place markers as follows:
K6, place marker, K10, place marker, K10, place marker, K10, place marker, K6 = 42 sts.
Purl, slipping markers.

Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker until there are 66 sts on needle, as follows:

6 - M - 10 - M - 10 - M - 10 - M - 6 (knit across, purl back across row with no increase)
7 - M - 12 - M - 12 - M - 12 - M - 7   
8 - M - 14 - M - 14 - M - 14 - M - 8   
9 - M - 16 - M - 16 - M - 16 - M - 9 = 66 sts

Next Row: Knit 9, knit 16 (sleeve) sts, TURN, purl on these same 16 sts. Continue to work in stockinet stitch on these sleeve stitches only for 8 rows. Knit 2 rows. Bind off first sleeve. 
Attach yarn after sleeve and knit across 16 stitches for the body of the sweater, slipping markers along the way, knit 16 (sleeve) sts, TURN, purl on these same 16 sts. Continue to work in stockinet stitch on these sleeve stitches only for 8 rows. Knit 2 rows. Bind off second sleeve.
Attach yarn after second sleeve and knit across the remaining 9 stitches. 34 sts.
Next Row: Purl, purl 2 stitches together at underarm areas - to attach the front to the backs of the sweater. = 32 sts.
Knit across, increasing in every other stitch. = 50 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Bind off.

HAT:

Cast on 44 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 14 rows.
Next Row: Rib for 5 stitches, Purl 2 together, Knit 2 together, rib for 5 stitches, Purl 2 together, Knit 2 together - continue to rib for 5 sts, then P2 tog, K2 tog across row.
Next Row: Rib for 4 stitches, K2 tog, P2 tog - continue across row to rib for 4 sts, K2 tog, P2 tog across row.
Next Row: Rib for 3 sts, P2 tog, K2 - across row.
Next Row: Rib for 2 sts, K2 tog, P2 tog across row.
Next Row: K2 tog, P2 tog across row.
Cut long strand of yarn, thread on darning needle, and weave through remaining stitches on knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely 2-3 times. Sew back seam.

LONG PANTS:

Cast on 44 sts. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 6 rows.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across 22 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, K remaining 22 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker, increasing 2 sts on each knit row, and purling back with no increase until there are 26 sts on each side of the center marker.
Divide for Legs:
Knit across 26 stitches, remove marker, TURN, purl back on the same 26 stitches. 
Continue in stockinet stitch for 8 rows.
Row 9: K2 together on first and last stitches.
Row 10: Purl 
Row 11: K2 together on first and last stitches = 22 sts..
Row 12: (Wrong side), KNIT
Row 13: Bind off in knit.
Attach yarn where center marker was removed and complete the second leg.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my they look so wonderful. Thank you sooo much for patterns. A question where do you get those tiny dolls


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The 8-1/2 "Lil Cutie" dolls are shown in the Mary Maxim catalog - $14.95. They are bunched together with a lot of different sized dolls, from the tiny 5-inch baby dolls, up to much larger - 16" baby dolls. Somewhere in the middle of the pack they show "New", then describe the "Lil Cutsie" doll.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns they are so cute now I can make some for my 8-1/2" doll. Once again you are so kind to share these wonderful patterns.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

They are all so sweet and they all look great


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

They are all so sweet and they all look great


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Those are really cute outfits.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cutest little outfits!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Elaine

You have done it again, how cute are those outfits and dolls!! I take it there are 2 different dolls by looking at their faces,

Thank you for all you do and the sharing of your patterns.


Pam


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Thankyou so much, these are fabulous!!!
Rosemary


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Super cute pattern for the new little Berenguer. You can buy them at WalMart. I almost talked myself into the last one there last night. Now I may have to go back.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Elaine, you have totally outdone yourself with these gorgeous little outfits, they are beautiful and so cute. I love them all. Many thanks for the time taken, not to just design them but also for writing them all out on KP for us to copy and paste into word documents to keep. Leonora.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

where at walmart do you find them? I haven't seen them at the one here in town, and am thinking they must have them hidden somepla


Thank you Ladyfinger also for the cute patterns as soon as I get my baby stuff knitted I'm going to startkniting these.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

the outfits are really great thank you so much


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you again. You are so generous with your patterns. These are adorable and will have to buy a doll that size to make them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

These are gorgeous, and what a work to make up and write out all these patterns - thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are just adorable! Gonna have to find one of those dolls! Are those the ones from Jo-Ann?


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

These are so darling. Never played with dolls as a kid, now I want one in every size you share your patterns for.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladyfingers - You are amazing!!!! Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

skinny - Annie's Attic has them. Ellie


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellie in Houston said:


> skinny - Annie's Attic has them. Ellie


Amazon has them, too.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have one of these doll and plan on buying the other two. Love your patterns for them. Thank You, Viv


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

They also sell them at Wal Mart in sets of two. Viv


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

There are 3 different dolls. Viv


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns. They are all adorable.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Elaine, you are a national treasure!! Great work, you!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Elaine,

I know, I'm sure, there is a place set aside for you in "Knitters Heaven". You are fantastic.


----------



## rubycube14 (Sep 29, 2011)

diobsession said:


> Super cute pattern for the new little Berenguer. You can buy them at WalMart. I almost talked myself into the last one there last night. Now I may have to go back.


These can be found in stores? I have ordered through Mary Maxim and you don't get to select which you want. I ordered 3 and they are all identical. You would think they could mix them up. I will definitely check Walmart. Toy section I presume.


----------



## rubycube14 (Sep 29, 2011)

LOVE the patterns, but alas I crochet. Can't get into knitting until all my many WIPs are done and those in line. The outfits are absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

The ones here were in the same row as the other Berenguer dolls but a little seperate. More at the beginning or the aisle on the top row.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I found the best prices online with shipping is at Amazon.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much. I don't have any cutsie dolls but I do have some old 81/2 inch dolls, so I am hoping these will work. I really appreciate your helping all of us.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Way too cute! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Those are so CUTE!!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Elaine!!!I have just recently made up some of your 11in. fashion doll patterns for my 4yr old grand-daughter. I took pictures before giving them to her so that I can post as soon as I get a lesson on how to load them onto my laptop. I have several 8 1/2 in dolls and I think they will be next. Again Thank you!!! PS Karina loved the clothes and wants more!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

great job


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

try this, save to computer, then print out a copy


----------



## crazydolls (Oct 22, 2012)

So cute, thank you


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> try this, save to computer, then print out a copy


Thank you for the links, love PDF files...

Elaine, thank you so much for these fabulous outfits, they are so cute, I have an 8 1/2 inch doll I had ordered from Annie's Attic yrs. ago...now I can make them a small wardrobe...

Ladybuys put it best...there is a place set aside for you in "Knitters Heaven". You are fantastic.

Cynthia


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG I go crazy for the Furry Sweater and Hat. Sooo cute!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

These dresses are soooo very beautiful. I have 2 cradle purses to make for my GD's birthdays. I hope to adapt these dresses for my 6 in dolls. Thank you, Ladyfingers. I know you AG patterns are great, so these will be too.

You don't have patterns for 6 in dolls, do you?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Anne
For the itty bitty baby dolls she has those here as well.

I've attached a couple of those in pdf here.

Rhyanna


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Oh my they look so wonderful. Thank you sooo much for patterns. A question where do you get those tiny dolls


i got mine at Walmart for 7.00~!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns they are great, and sooo cute.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

pattycake61 said:


> i got mine at Walmart for 7.00~!


I was just in a Walmart & found 2 more Cutsie dolls
the price was 8.00each now...but still better than $16.99 in the Maxim catty.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I always love good deals...You got a great deal


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> I always love good deals...You got a great deal


Yes, not all the Walmarts in my area had them--so I guess you have to hunt them down.Or they were on back order.
Now I am making outfits thanks to Ladyfingers!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi All

Elaine has asked me to share these pictures of the doll clothes made by fans from France and Yes I can.

So enjoy.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been knitting little sets to fit the 5 inch dolls and they are soo cute.
These are just as cute and I just love them.
Thank you so much for showing them to us.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Those dolls are precious, I only have the large eyed ones --didn't know there were so many kinds.


----------

